# Power of attorney



## JohnG16438 (4 mo ago)

Does anyone have any experience with power of attorney in France? Our Dad is 80 years old, living in France (mum died some years ago 😓). He seems ok from a mental capacity point of view, but it's hard to get him motivated to look into this (and also a conversation that is obviously sensitive so I don't want to push him).

I have no reason to assume that the French state wouldn't act in Dad's best interests.

I know in theory that this is how it works in the UK: best interest decisions need to be made by a group of people with an RPR (relevant person's representative).

So I guess my question is do we need this at all in France.

Has anyone any first hand experience with this?


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

You are right to look into this. I don't have great experience in this except the other way around, i.e. being Fr-based and having PoA ( health and finance separately) for elderly relatives in the UK. Other contributors may know more, but in France, there is a system of being appointed someone's _Tuteur. In the case I am aware of, _it was triggered by a medical event requiring the nearest (familial and geographic) relative to be able to make deciusions in the person's best interest. I recall the process involved medical, solicitor input and judge's decision. I am not aware if a process exists to do all this to be prepared before it becomes a necessity, when you will have enough worries to manage. You would hope so. Good luck.


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

La tutelle | Pour les personnes âgées







www.pour-les-personnes-agees.gouv.fr





PS, sorry, I meant to add this Fr Govt site link for explanation.


----------

